# Pictures of your wine.



## ellijaywinemaker (Oct 17, 2010)

Hello all I would like to see some pictures of your wine on here and too see all the colors and clear they are. So everyone please post and lets all see you work.


----------



## Ernest T Bass (Oct 17, 2010)

Woul if I could, been trying all after noon, it wants my URL, I don't even know what a URL is. I'll keep trying.

Semper Fi


----------



## Green Mountains (Oct 17, 2010)

ellijaywinemaker said:


> Hello all I would like to see some pictures of your wine on here and too see all the colors and clear they are. So everyone please post and lets all see you work.


----------



## Danml (Oct 17, 2010)

Green Mountains, where did you get that bottle rack ???.....nice


----------



## Green Mountains (Oct 17, 2010)

Danml said:


> Green Mountains, where did you get that bottle rack ???.....nice




Try this link..... 124.99 with free shipping. Very sturdy so long as it's anchored well.

http://www.justwineracks.com/Wine-Cellar-Innovations-ML152-WC-WC1060.html


----------



## BIGJEFF (Oct 17, 2010)

here's my wine...I'll post more when the primaries are out of the so I can take some of my finished wine!! 

http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/album.php?albumid=180


----------



## Wade E (Oct 17, 2010)

Heres a pic of my sparkling Crab Apple.




Heres a pic of my Mead on the right with my glass of Magic Hat #9 in the front. I think thats my Blueberry Melomel next to it not clear yet.




Heres a pic of my Strawberry/Kiwi




Heres a pic of my Dandelion after 8 months and as you cvan see it never cleared on its own so I had to add SuperKleer to it and it came out brilliant but still took about a month to do so buyt sorry no pics of it clear as I lost so many pics when my hard drive crashed.


----------



## Green Mountains (Oct 17, 2010)

That sparkling crabapple looks awesome....how does it taste Wade?


----------



## Wade E (Oct 17, 2010)

One of my wifes favorites, lots of flavor. Right now I have sparkling raspberry wine on tap and it to tastes awesome, its the same batch that one best fruit wine in CT as a still wine. Never bottled any sparkling but if there is still some left I will bottle some and enter it next time.


----------



## DaniJ323 (Oct 17, 2010)

Green Mountains:

You gotta HOT Rack ;o)

Sorry, I couldn't resist! Seriously though... I like that wine rack. Where did you find it? Very simple, yet functional.


----------



## DavidB (Oct 17, 2010)

Here's my wine area in the kitchen....if it post that is


----------



## DavidB (Oct 17, 2010)

And another shot of the blackberry


----------



## Julie (Oct 17, 2010)

Bud said:


> Woul if I could, been trying all after noon, it wants my URL, I don't even know what a URL is. I'll keep trying.
> 
> Semper Fi



Bud when you post a pic, click on the paperclip, not the world with a paperclip under it. Once you click on the paperclip another window will come up and hit the browse button to find your pics, then upload


----------



## Green Mountains (Oct 17, 2010)

DaniJ323 said:


> Green Mountains:
> 
> You gotta HOT Rack ;o)
> 
> Sorry, I couldn't resist! Seriously though... I like that wine rack. Where did you find it? Very simple, yet functional.



Thanks, and likewise.

I posted a link to the site I bought it on earlier but here it is again. 

http://www.justwineracks.com/Wine-Cellar-Innovations-ML152-WC-WC1060.html


----------



## Runningwolf (Oct 17, 2010)

Green Mountains said:


> Thanks, and likewise.
> 
> I posted a link to the site I bought it on earlier but here it is again.
> 
> http://www.justwineracks.com/Wine-Cellar-Innovations-ML152-WC-WC1060.html



I bought the exact same rack and Love it. The footprint is very small for the 152 bottles it holds. I paid $94.00 plus shipping which took it to the same price of $125.00.

http://www.ivgstores.com/IVG2/Y/ProductID-78522-.htm

A person could make this rack and make it much larger by buying a $50.00 goat panel at Tractor Supply that is 4'x16'.


----------



## ellijaywinemaker (Oct 17, 2010)

Thank you all for posting pic's of your wines. It all looked very good. I will post a pic of mine as soon as it gets out of the primary fermenter.


----------



## mxsteve625 (Oct 17, 2010)

Don't mean to stomp on someone's post but I notice Wade had a picture of a blueberry melomel. My Blueberry melomel is on the far left. It is from the recipe Wade posted. Ha Ha.


----------



## mxsteve625 (Oct 17, 2010)

From left to right: Green Apple Reisling in Primray; Blueberry Melomel; Skeeter Pee with Blueberry Melomel Slurry, Muscadine Noble; Muscadine Noble; Skeeter Pee.


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Oct 17, 2010)

Here's my cranberry Skeeter Pee. But I'm sad, it's already all gone!


----------



## mxsteve625 (Oct 17, 2010)

Lon,
That is almost the same color as my blueberry SP. Funny though how SP doesn't last long!!!!

Steve


----------



## lhunkele (Oct 18, 2010)

Just getting started...
Peach w/White Grape and Mango)


----------



## BIGJEFF (Oct 19, 2010)

here are pics of some of my finished wines

Pinot Griggio:






Skeeter Pee:





That's cleared & filtered


----------



## Ernest T Bass (Oct 19, 2010)

I don't think I did it right


----------



## Wade E (Oct 19, 2010)

Hey Bud, you did it!!!!!!! Congrats! Looks like you have quite a few going there and love the mason jars with airlocks! Whatever works!!!!!!!


----------



## Ernest T Bass (Oct 19, 2010)

That's my partner, I think she's been in the wine


----------



## 1ChuckGauthier (Oct 21, 2010)

Minnisotamaker the skeeter pee with the face looking through was outstanding


----------



## Larryh86GT (Oct 22, 2010)

I think it's time for me to bottle some of these little batches.


----------



## sixdoubleo (Oct 22, 2010)

Six kits I've done since starting in April...(sorry fuzzy cell phone pic)...and the three carboys are a batch I just started from Zin grapes...


----------



## Runningwolf (Oct 22, 2010)

The following pictures are wines that I currently have fermenting or aging. Any carboys not topped up are in secondary fermentation.
















This is juice I just picked up yesterday






This stunt (cold stabilizing) is performed by a professional and is not recommended to be tried at home. LOL






My new over flow rack I put together today as my wine cellar has maxed out.


----------



## JohnT (Oct 22, 2010)

What are those black wires running through your buckets of juice.


----------



## Runningwolf (Oct 22, 2010)

JohnT said:


> What are those black wires running through your buckets of juice.



I am changing the negative ions to positive. That clears and ferments the wine in three days. Then it only takes two weeks of aging before its ready to bottle!


----------



## Runningwolf (Oct 22, 2010)

Runningwolf said:


> I am changing the negative ions to positive. That clears and ferments the wine in three days. Then it only takes two weeks of aging before its ready to bottle!



LMAO they are heat belts. When you get the juice from Walkers its ice cold. I wait a day for it to get to get close to room temperature then add the heat belts until the fermentation begins. If it is a white wine I remove the belts at the first sign of fermentation.


----------



## JohnT (Oct 22, 2010)

Runningwolf said:


> I am changing the negative ions to positive. That clears and ferments the wine in three days. Then it only takes two weeks of aging before its ready to bottle!



You forgot to mention that the resulting positive ion flow will also prevent hangovers! ROTFLMAO!!!!!


----------



## Catfish (Oct 26, 2010)

Great pictures. That one with the face on the carboy is really cool.


----------



## Truebrew (Oct 29, 2010)

*Just opened my first bottle...*

I just opened my first bottle of purely homemade wine...(prematurely, my husband couldn't wait any longer!! And, truth be told, neither could I.) It's a pure Raisin with no added sugar and I knew very little about winemaking when I started. 

Turned out well. My husband said it was "awesome, but would definitely benefit from more aging." (assuming it will actually age, that is!) It was a little sweet, much like a tawny port. Quite good, if I do say so myself!

Photos of the raisin and some of my "brew closet".


----------



## jtstar (Nov 6, 2010)

*first wines*

This is my Zucchini, Blueberry, and Gooseberry wine


----------



## Wade E (Nov 6, 2010)

Truebrew, I see a beer chiller there, do you also make beer?


----------



## BIGJEFF (Nov 6, 2010)

Blueberry pee:


----------



## dribron (Nov 7, 2010)

DaniJ323 said:


> Green Mountains:
> 
> You gotta HOT Rack ;o)
> 
> Sorry, I couldn't resist! Seriously though... I like that wine rack. Where did you find it? Very simple, yet functional.



I have to admit I was drooling over that rack, myself. ... lol


----------



## grapeman (Nov 7, 2010)

I spotted that also Wade. I have one like that, but I use it for sipping out of the carboys. Looks like he does also. It is already right next to the one he will sip next.


----------



## Tom (Nov 7, 2010)

Finished and bottled


----------



## gird123 (Nov 7, 2010)

wow tom. are there 50 of those?


----------



## Tom (Nov 7, 2010)

No 60
I needed the 2 carboys so I had to bottle.


----------



## Truebrew (Nov 7, 2010)

Wade E said:


> Truebrew, I see a beer chiller there, do you also make beer?



That's my husband's area of expertise. Yummy stuff and it's time to do a new batch. I'm the one that got into the wine making, stealing much of his equipment to do it!


----------



## ellijaywinemaker (Nov 14, 2010)

Finelly my scuppernong id ready to be seen.


----------



## Tom (Nov 14, 2010)

Looks nice and clear. Now, how does it taste?


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 14, 2010)

Looking pretty good there!


----------



## Wade E (Nov 14, 2010)

Looks very nice and although it doesnt grow around here I love it, that and Muscadine.


----------



## ellijaywinemaker (Nov 14, 2010)

It tastes nice and light very dry. You can taste the scuppernong on the finish. It is long on the palete taste lingers for a while. But it is light on body I hope that when I sweeten with honey it will bring some body back to it.


----------



## saintprovogirl (Nov 16, 2010)

Minnesotamaker said:


> Here's my cranberry Skeeter Pee. But I'm sad, it's already all gone!



Can I ask for your cranberry skeeter pee recipe? Also, you have any suggestions on how I would do a strawberry flavored one?


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Nov 17, 2010)

The cranberry Skeeter Pee uses the standard Skeeter Pee recipe. I started it with a batch of Cran-Grape wine I was making. The Cran-grape used frozen concentrate and I used the concord grape juice, so the slurry was dark enough to impart this red color. The Skeeter Pee recipe is at Skeeterpee.com


----------



## saintprovogirl (Nov 17, 2010)

Thanks Lon. I'm not able to find any sort of frozen strawberry concentrate so I'm thinking maybe I could put some crushed strawberries in the mix. I think I will do a little more research though because maybe an original skeeter pee would be my best bet for being a first timer.


----------



## Brian (Nov 17, 2010)

saintprovogirl, what I have heard somepeople do is make the original EP recipe and then once it is complet sweeten it with syrup so if you could find a strawberry syrup you could try that.. Just an idea.


----------



## Sirs (Nov 17, 2010)

odd every one of the scupps I've done has been extremely heavy on the body to the point where dilution is almost impossible not to do.



ellijaywinemaker said:


> It tastes nice and light very dry. You can taste the scuppernong on the finish. It is long on the palete taste lingers for a while. But it is light on body I hope that when I sweeten with honey it will bring some body back to it.


----------



## saintprovogirl (Nov 17, 2010)

Brian said:


> saintprovogirl, what I have heard somepeople do is make the original EP recipe and then once it is complet sweeten it with syrup so if you could find a strawberry syrup you could try that.. Just an idea.



Very good idea Brian! I could use a strawberry syrup to back sweeten! Gracias!


----------



## Brian (Nov 17, 2010)

saintprovogirl said:


> Very good idea Brian! I could use a strawberry syrup to back sweeten! Gracias!



You are quite welcome but I can't take credit for the idea. It was an idea that Big Jeff from Nova-Scotia talked about in another thread. This place is awesome like that. Everybody helps each other out making us all better wine makers.. Enjoy!


----------



## saintprovogirl (Nov 17, 2010)

Brian said:


> You are quite welcome but I can't take credit for the idea. It was an idea that Big Jeff from Nova-Scotia talked about in another thread. This place is awesome like that. Everybody helps each other out making us all better wine makers.. Enjoy!



So I was thinking (been doing a lot of that lately!) that maybe when I create a simple syrup for back sweetening I could fill a nylon bag with strawberries and stew them in the sugar mix. Will this give my Skeeter Pee enough strawberry flavor you think?


----------



## Brian (Nov 17, 2010)

That might work but I am not sure and would hate to advise you to do that without knowing. I am sure others on here have opinions or experiance..


----------



## ithink2020 (Nov 19, 2010)

Concord Skeeter Pee


----------



## almarques7 (Nov 21, 2010)

29 gallons of cabernet sauvignon

5.5 gallons of syrah


----------



## malweth (Nov 21, 2010)

First racking... just stabilized it and added the f-pack yesterday. F-pack was a half gallon of juice reduced down to just over 1 cup. Ending S.G. is 1.002 (from the sugar in the juice, I guess... 256 g sugar into 7 gallons).

I'll probably have a better picture when I back light the wine and/or use my tripod.




Wine (Age: day 0) by malweth, on Flickr


----------



## Tom (Nov 21, 2010)

How is that keg fermentor working out? Do you have another to rack into?


----------



## almarques7 (Nov 21, 2010)

Tom said:


> How is that keg fermentor working out? Do you have another to rack into?



I dont ferment in it, I use it after the secondary fermantation
works out real well, i have another keg without a spigot when its time to bottle I attach a spigot i have that attachs to some tubing and bottle that way makes it nice and easy.. the spigot hole on the keg is a 1/2 inch female adapter so i can attach almost any spigot to it...


----------



## jtstar (Jan 9, 2011)

*2010 wine season*

Here is what I have gotten started so far still have to make up my rhubarb wine. Pictured is Gooseberry, Wild Plum, Elderberry, Elderberry Blush, Pineapple, Blueberry


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Jan 9, 2011)

jtstar said:


> Here is what I have gotten started so far still have to make up my rhubarb wine. Pictured is Gooseberry, Wild Plum, Elderberry, Elderberry Blush, Pineapple, Blueberry



Where'd ya get those tiny little carboys?


----------



## jtstar (Jan 9, 2011)

Minnesotamaker said:


> Where'd ya get those tiny little carboys?



You are looking at 750,350, and one gallon bottles


----------



## Wade E (Jan 9, 2011)

I love tye look of that orange one on the right side, that just screams tasty!


----------



## jtstar (Jan 9, 2011)

Wade E said:


> I love tye look of that orange one on the right side, that just screams tasty!



That would be the Wild Plum that going on two weeks old now still has a way to go before clearing


----------



## lloyd (Jan 9, 2011)

funny! I book marked that Link Green Mountains Thanks I can see one or two of those in my future.


----------



## jtstar (Jan 9, 2011)

lloyd said:


> funny! I book marked that Link Green Mountains Thanks I can see one or two of those in my future.



Sorry lloyd but you lost me can you tell me what you are talking about


----------



## lloyd (Jan 10, 2011)

Danml said:


> Green Mountains, where did you get that bottle rack ???.....nice


Green mountain posted a pic of a great bottle rack with a link to where she bought it. I was referring to the next comment and the rack sorry didn't mean to confuse any one


----------



## saintprovogirl (Jan 11, 2011)

jtstar said:


> Here is what I have gotten started so far still have to make up my rhubarb wine. Pictured is Gooseberry, Wild Plum, Elderberry, Elderberry Blush, Pineapple, Blueberry
> 
> View attachment 1779



Gotta ask...what size bung do you have in the wine bottles? I need to get some for toppers.


----------



## Brian (Jan 11, 2011)

This is the kind of bung I use for bottles. They fit mutiple size bottles. They have them at Midwest. Just search for bung and they come up.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 11, 2011)

Brian said:


> This is the kind of bung I use for bottles. They fit mutiple size bottles. They have them at Midwest. Just search for bung and they come up.



But Brian do you really know the full extent of their multi fit capabilities? Turn them upside down and they'll also fit wine bottles for the little bit extra you have left in a carboy.


----------



## Brian (Jan 11, 2011)

Yes Sir! I use them alot for my top up bottles and sometimes the carboys!


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 11, 2011)

Brian said:


> Yes Sir! I use them alot for my top up bottles and sometimes the carboys!



AHHH maybe it was from you that I learned this trick recently. Very cool!


----------



## Brian (Jan 11, 2011)

Oh great wise winemaker.... I am not sure I could teach you anything about this obsession... hehehe


----------



## Dugger (Jan 11, 2011)

Yes, I too was unaware of their versatility until I read it on here a while ago.


----------



## jtstar (Jan 13, 2011)

*Bungs*



saintprovogirl said:


> Gotta ask...what size bung do you have in the wine bottles? I need to get some for toppers.



There are two different bungs in that picture I got both from Midwest do a search on there web site and you will find them.


----------



## gicts (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## saintprovogirl (Jan 13, 2011)

Very cool. So that's the universal ones I'm currently using for my 5/6 gallon carboys? They can be flipped upside down for wine bottles or do I need something smaller? I usually put any extra wine in a wine bottle to top my carboys off, or I put them in the 1 gallon jug using a 6.5 bung.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 13, 2011)

Nope just flip em and stick them, with air lock. Kinda like set it and forget it.


----------



## jtstar (Jan 13, 2011)

saintprovogirl said:


> Very cool. So that's the universal ones I'm currently using for my 5/6 gallon carboys? They can be flipped upside down for wine bottles or do I need something smaller? I usually put any extra wine in a wine bottle to top my carboys off, or I put them in the 1 gallon jug using a 6.5 bung.



The one bung that is upside down is the smallest one I could buy I did that just to try it because I had see someone else on our forum had done it. Also Midwest sell a regular looking bung that will fit inside a wine bottle just like the larger bungs that we use in our carboys


----------



## Kanib (Feb 27, 2011)

6 gal Island Mist Strawberry White Merlot
1 gal & 1/2 gal Door County Cherry Wine
3 gal Vinter's Harvest Raspberry
3 gal Vinter's Harvest Plum


----------



## jdeere5220 (Mar 1, 2011)

This is my home-made wine rack. Just some 2x10s, holds about 28 bottles in each square so about 240 bottles all together. Never have gotten it full though, but I'm trying. From top to bottom you see WE Estate Barolo, WE Montepulciano, Kenridge Grenach/Syrah/Mourvedra, WE Merlot, WE Lodi Ranch Cab Sav, WE Luna rossa, WE Stag's Leap Merlot, some leftover Island Mists and a Mojito Twisted Mist on the right. Not much left of that either. 

The boxes on the left are the "Hide Aways", a case from each kit that I'm saving for the two-year mark. Each box has the month and year written on it. Only about half of those are full.








Below is my production area:

Left Front is Kenridge GSM, still fermenting.
Left Back is WE Estate Barolo, crystal clear and ready to bottle.
Middle is WE Luna Rossa, aged two months and still clearing (I ran this on the Kenridge grape pack).
Right Front is WE Italian Sangiovese, clearing.
Right Back is WE Limited Brunello, clearing.

In the middle is my Jesus fish that I use to tilt the carboys when racking, and you see my 14.4 V flashlight that I use to check clarity.


----------



## jdeere5220 (Mar 1, 2011)

Kanib said:


> 6 gal Island Mist Strawberry White Merlot
> 1 gal & 1/2 gal Door County Cherry Wine
> 3 gal Vinter's Harvest Raspberry
> 3 gal Vinter's Harvest Plum



Kanib, that's some of the prettiest wine I've ever seen. Very Nice!


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 1, 2011)

Very cool rack and 2x10's no less. Is it braced so it won't rack from left to right at all? It might not be full now but it won't be long before you're building another one.


----------



## Kanib (Mar 1, 2011)

Thanks jdeere. If these turn out I need to move into the next arena with some varietal kits. I need to build a wine rack in my cellar and your idea is the one that I've been the most tempted to build. You get alot of bottles in the smallest area with that design. You have quite a collection going.


----------



## jdeere5220 (Mar 2, 2011)

No cross bracing required, some of the angled boards are continuous, they run directly from left side to right side, so they are the cross-braces. It's worked out great so I will be building another. Takes about 3 hours.

I figure I've made 600+ bottles of wine in the last 15 months, but the problem is that both my wife and I like to drink wine, and we like to have company that likes to drink wine, so it doesn't fill the rack as fast as you might think


----------



## JordanPond (Mar 2, 2011)

Here are couple shots of the small wine cellar under the steps to the basement. Let me introduce you to my family. Hiding in the back is the shy strawberry Port. He likes hiding behind his big brother RJS Aussie Cabernet Sauvignon, Big Sister RJS Big Sister California White Zin, and New entry is the RJS Cellar Classic Valpolicella. In Bottles are WE Pinot Noir, WE German Meuller-thurgau, and RJS California Syrah. Some of the wine is planned as gifts for wedding guests at our son's wedding reception in June. It is small but temperatures should be fairly consistent. 

Made the wine rack over Christmas. 

Based on the carboys I'll need to build another rack. Our son gets married in May (cruise ship and we are going). His room may become an wine guest room. Vicky may not see it that way.

For you empty carboy counters, one left but have a RJS Grand Cru Int BC Pinot Noir ready to go into the primary.

The last pic is Jordan Pond. Looks more like a frozen waste land. Soon, so soon.


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 2, 2011)

Greg, nice use of the space. I hope you're using Jordan Pond on some of your labels.


----------



## Wade E (Mar 2, 2011)

Nice pics all!


----------



## Stefani (Jun 5, 2011)

It is interesting to see peoples setups and what equipment they use. Good pictures all!


----------



## Tropical (Jun 5, 2011)

Here is Loquat Skeeter Pee, Acerola (Barbados Cherry), Dovyalis X (Tropical Apricot), and loquat. Lychee in the primary - not pictured.


----------



## Gumjump (Jun 5, 2011)

Great pictures! I really enjoyed looking at every single one of them. And to think I was doing good having 2 batches going at once. What a laugh! I have a lot of catching up to do to play with the big dogs.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 5, 2011)

Tropical said:


> Here is Loquat Skeeter Pee, Acerola (Barbados Cherry), Dovyalis X (Tropical Apricot), and loquat. Lychee in the primary - not pictured.



Tropical, the wine is looking pretty good there and is really shown off on the tiled floor.


----------



## closetwine (Jun 5, 2011)

I'm lovin the looks of that cherry!


----------



## Winepig (Jun 5, 2011)

Here's our first attempt at Lilac, the day in went under the airlock:






It looked nice, but smelled like asparagus going into the jug.

2 weeks later, it smelled better but the prettiness faded:








Still, it's the first time I ever made anything this color before.

Here's some rhubarb in the carboy:






One more, not wine yet but enough dandelion petals for a one gallon batch:






Tim


----------

